# Fruits of our labor



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I thought I'd share what I consider one of the best things about summer with everyone. I went to a "pick your own" farm in New Jersey over the weekend and picked peaches, nectarines, raspberries and corn. I also bought fresh tomatoes, zucchini, cantaloupe and watermelon at their stand. I just love the taste and colors of summer and they're all so yummy. I also sneaked in a picture of Tyler who wasn't allowed to accompany DH and I to the farms. No pets allowed. Ironic isn't it?:HistericalSmiley: Of course I wouldn't want him to be around rotting fruit that fell to the ground under trees.

































Thanks for looking. Tasting is even better!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW!!! Fabulous pics (esp. Tyler) and the goodies look delish!!!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow it takes me back to my childhood..I grew up
in Pennsylvania and we would always go to the
ther Jersey shore in the summer. On the way
home we would stop at the stands. Oh those
peaches look wonderful!!! I can just taste 
them. Enjoy


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

YUM! it would be a treat to taste just picked peaches and nectarines. love the pics, esp. the second one...oh yeah, and the last one:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! Those are some great photos and yummy too!! I esp. love Tyler's photo - what a great smile he has!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sue, those are beautiful pictures of luscious fruits and corn! I, too, love the colors and tastes of summer fruits. I love all kinds of fruit ... blueberries, watermelon, cantaloupe, honeydew, raspberries, strawberries, peaches ... you name it. My most favorite fruits of summer are the beautiful and very sweet white nectarines and Rainier and darker (the darker, the sweeter) Bing cherries.

When I was growing up, I was blessed to enjoy so many fruits and veggies that were homegrown out of our garden. I still think about all the red and black raspberries that I could pick right off of our bushes in our back yard ... for free! And, we had the biggest and sweetest strawberries. Now they cost a fortune.

And, the fresh corn and tomatoes are to die for. I grew up with them, too. When I moved to Washington D.C. ... I had wondered what was wrong with all of the tomatoes ... they had no taste at all. 

So, I really appreciate your pictures, Sue. Enjoy all of your lovely fruits and veggies! 

And, Tyler looks gorgeous as usual! Please give him some hugs and kisses from his Auntie Marie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mary-anderson said:


> Wow it takes me back to my childhood..I grew up
> in Pennsylvania and we would always go to the
> ther Jersey shore in the summer. On the way
> home we would stop at the stands. Oh those
> ...


I was born and raised in Pennsylvania, too!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Whoa Tyler - I hope you have a GREAT time eating all those fresh fruits and veggies - I know those raspberries would be HIGHLY enjoyed in this house!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mary-anderson said:


> Wow it takes me back to my childhood..I grew up
> in Pennsylvania and we would always go to the
> ther Jersey shore in the summer. On the way
> home we would stop at the stands. Oh those
> ...


Hey, I just might live at the Jersey Shore that you visited.....was it LBI??
Long Beach Island??

Makes me want to drive a bit west to the farm land!!! yummmyyyy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I want some:happy dance: all of the fruit looks soooooo good. DH has been away for a week and I have been eating fast food:smtease::embarrassed: UGH
Tomorrow he comes home I'm getting some yummy fruit:chili: I hate to cook and when I'm alone I'm sooooooooo bad about eating right:innocent:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

What time is dinner? If you do the corn and a fruit tart for dessert I'll bring the lobsters, steamers and lots of beer! :yahoo:

Gorgeous pictures, Sue!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Hey, I just might live at the Jersey Shore that you visited.....was it LBI??
> Long Beach Island??
> 
> Makes me want to drive a bit west to the farm land!!! yummmyyyy


Nope, we used to go to Beach Haven..I had an uncle that lived
on the Jersey shore too...had a fishing boat and everything,
for the life of me I can't remember which part. :blink:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks good! Enjoy!

We get good peaches and blueberries here in Georgia, but not raspberries.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

It all looks sooo good!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

k/c mom said:


> WOW!!! Fabulous pics (esp. Tyler) and the goodies look delish!!!!!


Thanks Sher. I don't know what's been better, the smell or the taste of all the fruits. I made grilled balsamic peaches the other night and then put vanilla ice cream on them.. Mostly healthy, right? B)


mary-anderson said:


> Wow it takes me back to my childhood..I grew up
> in Pennsylvania and we would always go to the
> ther Jersey shore in the summer. On the way
> home we would stop at the stands. Oh those
> ...


Mary - for anyone who has kids it's the best thing in the world to go to "U Pick" farms. For them to see, pick and then taste real fruit and veggies makes them love them. And my DS still picked with me in his teens. My fave veggies are fresh English peas and sugar snaps. 
I love them raw! I have to cover myself with a napkin eating the peaches - the juice just pours out.



Maglily said:


> YUM! it would be a treat to taste just picked peaches and nectarines. love the pics, esp. the second one...oh yeah, and the last one:wub:





Johita said:


> WOW! Those are some great photos and yummy too!! I esp. love Tyler's photo - what a great smile he has!


Thanks. I just used my little Canon but got real close up. And of course thanks for the Tyler shout out.


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue, those are beautiful pictures of luscious fruits and corn! I, too, love the colors and tastes of summer fruits. I love all kinds of fruit ... blueberries, watermelon, cantaloupe, honeydew, raspberries, strawberries, peaches ... you name it. My most favorite fruits of summer are the beautiful and very sweet white nectarines and Rainier and darker (the darker, the sweeter) Bing cherries.
> 
> When I was growing up, I was blessed to enjoy so many fruits and veggies that were homegrown out of our garden. I still think about all the red and black raspberries that I could pick right off of our bushes in our back yard ... for free! And, we had the biggest and sweetest strawberries. Now they cost a fortune.
> 
> ...


Marie happy you enjoyed the fruits and veggies vicariously. :HistericalSmiley: My mom's farm used to have all the fresh veggies and an orchard with apples and pears as well. There's nothing like it. We have farm markets all over NYC but the prices are insane. I can pick for about 1/3 of the price. Of course it costs us gas and tolls and it can be back breaking but it's such a great family outing and it doesn't get fresher.


Hunter's Mom said:


> Whoa Tyler - I hope you have a GREAT time eating all those fresh fruits and veggies - I know those raspberries would be HIGHLY enjoyed in this house!!!


Erin - my dear Tyler is the worst with trying new foods. I'm a little afraid of giving him peaches and nectarines since the pit is toxic to them. I tried him on cantaloupe (Dr. Becker book says it's really good) and blueberries but he isn't buying. :blink: Silly boy!


The A Team said:


> Hey, I just might live at the Jersey Shore that you visited.....was it LBI??
> Long Beach Island??
> 
> Makes me want to drive a bit west to the farm land!!! yummmyyyy


Pat - the drive for you to farms is soooo much closer than our little treks! We've been down in New Egypt I think peach picking.:w00t:


Matilda's mommy said:


> I want some:happy dance: all of the fruit looks soooooo good. DH has been away for a week and I have been eating fast food:smtease::embarrassed: UGH
> Tomorrow he comes home I'm getting some yummy fruit:chili: I hate to cook and when I'm alone I'm sooooooooo bad about eating right:innocent:


Oh Paula - step away from the fast food. :new_shocked: I really love to cook and bake and have yummy healthy foods for us. I think my mom was my influence and my family really appreciates it. Had great tomato, mozzarella and fresh basil tonite with dinner.


MaryH said:


> What time is dinner? If you do the corn and a fruit tart for dessert I'll bring the lobsters, steamers and lots of beer! :yahoo:
> 
> Gorgeous pictures, Sue!


Mary -- what time can you be here. My FAVORITE food in the whole world is lobster and steamers!! In fact DH and I sprung for two lobsters on sale really cheap the other night while my DS (allergic to shellfish) was out of town. Sooo delicious. So any time!!


Nikki's Mom said:


> Looks good! Enjoy!
> 
> We get good peaches and blueberries here in Georgia, but not raspberries.


Two out of three ain't bad. I also try to look for organic farms but there aren't that many here. I have more luck in VT.


coconuts said:


> It all looks sooo good!!!


Sallie - it all is soooo good


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

wow sue.. can you send some downtown?? t looks beautiful hes soo crystal white.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

those peaches look yummy, i can almost smell and taste them through the screen. Love the picture of Tyler, he looks so handsome.:wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those look so good! Your pictures make me want to run out and find fresh fruit!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Those look SO delicious. I am a _huge_ fan of the vast majority of fruits. They're the best <3


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, the fruit & veggies look delicious.Makes me want to go pick something. Too hot here though,I'd roast for sure. Tyler looks delicious too.:wub: I mean adorable.:biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sue, wow!!! I honestly live for fruits in the summer!! Your photos are simply gorgeous!! That Tyler gets more handsome everyday!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Delicioso!!!! NJ really has some great farms. That's what I love about living in Monmouth County...I have great farms by me and then the beach is only a 15 minute drive. We have the best of both worlds. What farm did you visit Sue?

LOVE the pic of Tyler. His face is sweeter than any piece of fruit in the world! Love that lil guy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

dex'smom said:


> wow sue.. can you send some downtown?? t looks beautiful hes soo crystal white.


Meri, at least you're closer to the Union Square greenmarket, probably one of the best in the country I love seeing Tyler lying in the sun and looking really white.


mysugarbears said:


> those peaches look yummy, i can almost smell and taste them through the screen. Love the picture of Tyler, he looks so handsome.:wub:





njdrake said:


> Those look so good! Your pictures make me want to run out and find fresh fruit!





yeagerbum said:


> Those look SO delicious. I am a _huge_ fan of the vast majority of fruits. They're the best <3


Thank you Debbie, Jane and Sarah. One of the other things I like to do is slice peaches (and other fruits like berries) and put them on a cookie sheet with parchment paper in the freezer. Once they're frozen I can shrink wrap them and have them at other times of the year. They're esp. great for smoothies.


momtoboo said:


> OMG, the fruit & veggies look delicious.Makes me want to go pick something. Too hot here though,I'd roast for sure. Tyler looks delicious too.:wub: I mean adorable.:biggrin:


Sue - it was way too hot here for weeks on end to pick. We picked strawberries and peas early in June and then that was it. It took a toll on a lot of the veggies too. Some are stressed and stunted, tho others are sugary sweet from the heat.


princessre said:


> Sue, wow!!! I honestly live for fruits in the summer!! Your photos are simply gorgeous!! That Tyler gets more handsome everyday!


Thanks Sophia. You've got some great farm markets in the Hamptons, tho so many disappeared over the years with houses taking the place of fields. :huh: Thanks for the Tyler compliment.


mom2bijou said:


> Delicioso!!!! NJ really has some great farms. That's what I love about living in Monmouth County...I have great farms by me and then the beach is only a 15 minute drive. We have the best of both worlds. What farm did you visit Sue?
> 
> LOVE the pic of Tyler. His face is sweeter than any piece of fruit in the world! Love that lil guy!


Tammy we went to Lee Turkey Farm in East Windsor this time but my DS has found picking places all over NJ. If you google _pick your own_ in almost any state (I believe since it's true in our tri-state area) you can find farms by the county. We were trying to avoid the shore traffic :w00t: and Garden State Parkway with this picking. And indeed Tyler is as sweet as any fruit. Ohhh- last night he finally decided he'd try the blueberry I put down for him. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I think we have a new treat here. He loved them. See I've got him on the fresh fruit kick too.:chili:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

They all look delicous...:thumbsup:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, great pics, yum!!
nice pic of handsome Tyler too!!:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Glad you avoided the GSP....shore traffic is NEVER fun. Plus I hear those State Troopers can be a royal pain LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kathym said:


> They all look delicous...:thumbsup:





mfa said:


> wow, great pics, yum!!
> nice pic of handsome Tyler too!!:wub:


Thanks so much. I think I'm eating everyone's daily requirement of fruits



mom2bijou said:


> Glad you avoided the GSP....shore traffic is NEVER fun. Plus I hear those State Troopers can be a royal pain LOL!!!!!!


Yup those Troopers. Don't you know it. B):HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

There is nothing better than fresh fruit and veggies!!! I just made a fresh peach cobbler for my neighbor last weekend. Her husband has been in the hospital. Love the pictures!!! Just a great time of year for all the freshest of vegetables!!:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> There is nothing better than fresh fruit and veggies!!! I just made a fresh peach cobbler for my neighbor last weekend. Her husband has been in the hospital. Love the pictures!!! Just a great time of year for all the freshest of vegetables!!:chili:


Mmmm, Dianne. What a good neighbor you are.:thumbsup: Peach Cobbler And things like Blueberry Buckle. Yum!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Those fruits look yummy! Tyler is such a stud muffin. :wub::wub::wub: His coat looks so silky!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

those fruits look yummy , the corn too , and tyler well he just melts my heart n i wanna hug him... me i never go to farms  but i do work by union sq and the farmet market comes by n i love getting fruit , n veggies , and flowers n stuff.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lovesophie said:


> Those fruits look yummy! Tyler is such a stud muffin. :wub::wub::wub: His coat looks so silky!


Thanks so much!! Still eatin' good in this neighborhood. Tyler's not looking so silky right about now. Haven't gotten a chance for bath night with DH and I working into the night.:angry: Hopefully tonight.



uniquelovdolce said:


> those fruits look yummy , the corn too , and tyler well he just melts my heart n i wanna hug him... me i never go to farms  but i do work by union sq and the farmet market comes by n i love getting fruit , n veggies , and flowers n stuff.


Liza -- I cracked up when you said I never go to farms. I swear your kids would have a blast picking fruit or veggies. I don't remember if you have a car or not but if we get some nice, not so hot weather, it's great. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Susan..great pics...making me hungry!

Looks so delicious. Making some pies this weekend? If so I have some great crust recipes!
Looked like you had a ball and i love tylers picture too!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Moxie'smom said:


> Oh Susan..great pics...making me hungry!
> 
> Looks so delicious. Making some pies this weekend? If so I have some great crust recipes!
> Looked like you had a ball and i love tylers picture too!


Thanks Leslie but I've gone the Peach Cobbler route. I can't believe how many peaches I've eaten...when I feel like a snack, I reach for a peach. Better than reaching for Hagen Dazs which is my usual go to (but shouldn't) dessert.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

The fruits look so luscious and so does Tyler..lol


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

There's nothing like fresh fruit and veggies. Everything looks yummy, especially, Tyler.


----------

